# How to pay for RTBA using money order



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,
I am to pay for rental bond to RTBA. I dont have a checkbook so I think that only option for me is to pay by money order. Is that correct? If so can anybody please tell me how to make a money order payable to RTBA? Sorry for my ignorance, this is my first time renting property in Australia.
Thanks for your help.


----------

